# Christ is King - Gunto Redentor



## RichardRApe (Dec 22, 2020)

What would it take in your minds to redeem Ethan Ralph at this point? I was thinking about how redemption awaits for all who repent (have a radical change of attitude) and I was thinking about conditions and steps he'd need to take to make it. His recent Christ posting had me wondering if maybe in the depths of his rotting soul there's a decent (and of normal weight, non-alcoholic) good person looking to break free or if he was just being a nonce. He (allegedly most likely on stream) committed what is considered a sex offense, and if he's found guilty he'll be on the sex offender registry after spending from August until last week bragging that the a-logs were losing and he was unstoppable.



Spoiler: God Will Not Be Mocked, Ralph. Are you just a scat man? Christ butt-eating, NSFW










So what would it take in your mind for Ethan to be redeemed? Some things that come to mind:

Admit guilt, stop lying about everything
Full heartfelt apology
Admit the a-logs were right this whole time (we are right, we were right, we will always be right)
Get a job and quit his show so he can raise Xander Conner Matthew Moon Vickers right, or at least pay child support
Enter rehab for alcoholism
Explain his poo eating fetish for laughing and shaming purposes
Full body video where he measures his height and we can see his feet
Now this isn't an exhaustive list, just some ideas to get the ball rolling. Maybe in your eyes there is no redemption and if that's your opinion I think it would be interesting to hear why.


----------



## Laura Loomer (Dec 22, 2020)

Ever since I've followed Ralph, every time he does anything and I hear about it, my automatic first thought is always "what a piece of shit". And every time I think he can't possibly become a bigger piece of shit he proves me wrong. Can there really be any redemption if turd is in your DNA?


----------



## FM Bradley (Dec 22, 2020)

I envision two outcomes (excluding the prerequisite OD/jail options)

1) He is already starting his Jesusgrift so since that's so popular 'round his inbred parts of the country, I could easily see him "reforming" and starting one of those sketchy churches you see popping up in strip malls, trailers, abandoned fast food places (lurrrl Arby's lulz) et cetera. Most likely back in West Memphis, where the grift would be much stronger than in Richmond. He will absolutely knock up a troubled teen in his flock.

2) I think a substance abuse counselor degree is like a 2 year thing (that's assuming the student debt thing is handled). If he genuinely got clean, fessed up to his bullshit, and dropped off the radar to better himself and do that, I really think that's his last hope of human redemption. He'll have plenty of "rock bottom" stories to scare teenage kids with prior to fucking them.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 22, 2020)

FM Bradley said:


> I envision two outcomes (excluding the prerequisite OD/jail options)
> 
> 1) He is already starting his Jesusgrift so since that's so popular 'round his inbred parts of the country, I could easily see him "reforming" and starting one of those sketchy churches you see popping up in strip malls, trailers, abandoned fast food places (lurrrl Arby's lulz) et cetera. Most likely back in West Memphis, where the grift would be much stronger than in Richmond. He will absolutely knock up a troubled teen in his flock.
> 
> 2) I think a substance abuse counselor degree is like a 2 year thing (that's assuming the student debt thing is handled). If he genuinely got clean, fessed up to his bullshit, and dropped off the radar to better himself and do that, I really think that's his last hope of human redemption. He'll have plenty of "rock bottom" stories to scare teenage kids with prior to fucking them.


To point #2: I'm pretty sure in most places a licensed social worker degree is either 2-4 years, not sure about Virginia colleges. I also think it's a Master's normally, so that would require him to have finished his polysci first. 

But yeah, rehab. He needs to be monitored if he wants to get clean because that's the only way he's going to better himself. I don't think he needs to find Jesus (because we know that's a grift lie) or better yet, let's get to something more basic: GET A REAL FUCKING JOB.


----------



## FM Bradley (Dec 22, 2020)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> To point #2: I'm pretty sure in most places a licensed social worker degree is either 2-4 years, not sure about Virginia colleges. I also think it's a Master's normally, so that would require him to have finished his polysci first.
> 
> But yeah, rehab. He needs to be monitored if he wants to get clean because that's the only way he's going to better himself. I don't think he needs to find Jesus (because we know that's a grift lie) or better yet, let's get to something more basic: GET A REAL FUCKING JOB.


He probably got a few prereqs out of the way already...?

Putting that aside, god, imagine being Gunt's boss at a REAL FUCKING JOB.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 22, 2020)

FM Bradley said:


> He probably got a few prereqs out of the way already...?
> 
> Putting that aside, god, imagine being Gunt's boss at a REAL FUCKING JOB.


He may have some prereqs but in some cases there's a shelf life where you basically have to start over if you haven't taken any courses in like 5-7 years. Again, I don't know anything about Virginia colleges.


----------



## JewBacca (Dec 22, 2020)

I knew of Ralph during the olefag times of GG. I thought he was fairly slimy and definately thin skinned due to his spastic spergout over the fucking Arby's joke. Everyone knew it was a joke, and I cannot think of anyone who thought it was literal, even his detractors at the time.  Then while he was in jail I forgot he even existed. When he got out I saw him on Warski's show a couple times and someone pointed me to his streamsnipe of Baked Alaska, which was pretty funny.  Inbetween Baked's meltdown and Mundane Matt's blunder I thought Ralph had gained humility and found a set of values to hold.  Pretty sure they were an amalgamation of Jim's, but he didn't block, he could joke about himself and recognized that his whole shtick could come crashing down at anytime and was humble about his growth.

After the healstream he got very pompous due to a majority of his core audience following him off platform. He seemed to only lose a couple hundred people due to bouncing from youtube->Dlive->Stream.me->back to Dlive. He felt invincible, and every fault he had came back to the surface. Starting with not being able to handle people making fun of his Gunt, it was all downhill from there and we have yet to hit the valley. I do wonder where the bottom actually is.

I personally do not believe there can be a redemption, at least for me. I will always know his seething hatred is boiling just under the surface and his need to dominate those around him, leads him to collect any data against those who view him as a friend or mentor.  These are personality traits that are deep seeded and I don't think they can be separated from his personality.

I could be proven wrong, I just haven't seen any glimmer of hope for him. Presently he is morally circling the drain.


----------



## High Tea (Dec 22, 2020)

Don't think there is a possibility.  He was given many chances, many redemptions.  Sure, he's ok for a couple months, but the character issues always return.  Theoretically he has hit rock bottom a few times, but he doesn't seem to think they are rock bottoms.  Instead of reevaluating his life, reforming, taking the good things and running with them to a new life, he gets cocky and attacks people to protect those high points instead of ignoring the haters and living his best life.

The Christ thing is just a mechanism grifters are using to not be called out on their bad behavior and to use as a tool to ostracize people to protect the grift.  If he had really been reborn, he would stop with the substances, stop the show and get a real job for his kid, get off the internet, go to AA, pay off his debts, try to have a better relationship with his family and baby momma and her family.  That's not happening.


----------



## Blancmange (Dec 22, 2020)

Ralph is an atheist. He's just grifting. He's done this before, it doesn't last long.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Dec 22, 2020)

I'll bring in my Christfag cold take and say any his redemption is beteeen him and God. Now that being said the way he parades around his "Christianity" is fucking annoying and is a dead giveway of his insincerity, I hope I'm wrong but I know I'm not.

This applies x10 to Pantsu since she probably comes from an actual Catholic family, she should fucking know better.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Dec 22, 2020)

JewBacca said:


> I knew of Ralph during the olefag times of GG. I thought he was fairly slimy and definately thin skinned due to his spastic spergout over the fucking Arby's joke. Everyone knew it was a joke, and I cannot think of anyone who thought it was literal, even his detractors at the time.  Then while he was in jail I forgot he even existed. When he got out I saw him on Warski's show a couple times and someone pointed me to his streamsnipe of Baked Alaska, which was pretty funny.  Inbetween Baked's meltdown and Mundane Matt's blunder I thought Ralph had gained humility and found a set of values to hold.  Pretty sure they were an amalgamation of Jim's, but he didn't block, he could joke about himself and recognized that his whole shtick could come crashing down at anytime and was humble about his growth.
> 
> After the healstream he got very pompous due to a majority of his core audience following him off platform. He seemed to only lose a couple hundred people due to bouncing from youtube->Dlive->Stream.me->back to Dlive. He felt invincible, and every fault he had came back to the surface. Starting with not being able to handle people making fun of his Gunt, it was all downhill from there and we have yet to hit the valley. I do wonder where the bottom actually is.
> 
> ...


Agree with everything. Gunt is the one who chased off his own audience. It's not a smart idea to start banning and muting the people that pay you which Gunty tends to do a lot. I remember before I got kicked out his discord seeing a guy talk about how he was a patreon subscriber and mentioning how the show was going downhill and he was going to unsub. Gunt banned him.

Only thing I want to add is his alcoholism is probably the biggest decline on the show. I wish streamers would get in it their head that GETTING DRUNK ON STREAM DOES NOT MAKE YOU MORE ENTERTAINING. IN FACT, IT DOES THE OPPOSITE. Watched this shit happen over and over again. Streamer is entertaining, they start getting drunk all the time, entertaining banter turns to slurring or dead air, drama is created, and streamer starts hating on their audience, which then turns people away PERMENTALY. Some advice for anyone wanting to become a streamer.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 22, 2020)

Cucktry Roads said:


> Only thing I want to add is his alcoholism is probably the biggest decline on the show. I wish streamers would get in it their head that GETTING DRUNK ON STREAM DOES NOT MAKE YOU MORE ENTERTAINING. IN FACT, IT DOES THE OPPOSITE. Watched this shit happen over and over again. Streamer is entertaining, they start getting drunk all the time, entertaining banter turns to slurring or dead air, drama is created, and streamer starts hating on their audience, which then turns people away PERMENTALY. Some advice for anyone wanting to become a streamer.


It's entertaining for some because they do dumber and horrifying shit. Hot mics, pillstreams, etc.


----------



## A Logging Company (Dec 22, 2020)

If he gets sentenced to jail time, I guarantee you he is then going to do the "I lub Jeezus" routine when he gets out.


----------



## JewBacca (Dec 22, 2020)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> It's entertaining for some because they do dumber and horrifying shit. Hot mics, pillstreams, etc.


I'm torn about the alcohol issue with Ralph. I found him far more entertaining when he was drunk. Now that I am a "detractor" I definitely like him better drunk. 

I didn't mind Ralph being completely drunk, since sober Ralph is fairly boring and he is not smart enough to carry an entertaining conversation anyways. It was always his guests and cohosts who actually carried the show.  Take the Mundane Matt episode,he was completely sloshed to the point he was slurring his words and having a problem following the conversation, but it worked because he has something like 5-8 guests on that would bring continuity and entertainment.

He doesn't do that anymore, have multiple guests on just to shoot the shit. I think the reason why is he can't control the conversation and he's afraid the laughs will be turned towards him and his ego is so damaged as of lately he can't handle people laughing at him, especially on his own show. Which baffles me, if you can't take the banter why does he watch the farms religiously?


----------



## arabianights (Dec 22, 2020)

Please don't put such blasphemous stuff on against the Lord


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 22, 2020)

JewBacca said:


> He doesn't do that anymore, have multiple guests on just to shoot the shit. I think the reason why is he can't control the conversation and he's afraid the laughs will be turned towards him and his ego is so damaged as of lately he can't handle people laughing at him, especially on his own show. Which baffles me, if you can't take the banter why does he watch the farms religiously?


It's his fragile ego. He can dish the banter but not take it. He relies mostly on Gator to guntshield on twitter at this point.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 22, 2020)

can ethan oliver ralph be redeemed in the biblical sense? not for me or any of us to say in all seriousness, can he be redeemed in so far as how we as people should treat him ie one who has repaid all his debts to society and the people he has wronged and can be trusted not to just do it all again or something worse? no absolutely not at this point its impossible especially given how little time he actually has left to try and atone for everything, He tried to prostitute the fetus of his own child. So literally not possible for ethan oliver ralph to be redeemed in this lifetime.


----------



## uidoodoo (Dec 22, 2020)

He's far too manipulative and devious, at best he'll just mellow out as he gets old as a lot of abusive pricks do, but they never really change


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Dec 23, 2020)

There is no salvation for Ethan Oliver Ralph. He is destined to forever go down the path of being a piece of shit.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 23, 2020)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> There is no salvation for Ethan Oliver Ralph. He is destined to forever go down the path of being a piece of shit.


I imagine if we don't get a jail sentence or worse then he'll just fade out. No, we don't want Ralph dead.


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 23, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> can ethan oliver ralph be redeemed in the biblical sense? not for me or any of us to say in all seriousness, can he be redeemed in so far as how we as people should treat him ie one who has repaid all his debts to society and the people he has wronged and can be trusted not to just do it all again or something worse? no absolutely not at this point


Brutal! So you're saying there's no way he could be redeemed? Like nothing at all? He's that far gone? 


REGENDarySumanai said:


> There is no salvation for Ethan Oliver Ralph. He is destined to forever go down the path of being a piece of shit.


Again, that's brutal. It's not like he killed anyone outside of that mouthy bitch behind the Arby's in the 90s. There's not anything he could do?


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 23, 2020)

RichardRApe said:


> Brutal! So you're saying there's no way he could be redeemed? Like nothing at all? He's that far gone?


He tried to pimp out his unborn child to be raped before he even knew the gender, so yeah as far as how he should be treated by people there's no redemption for him


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 23, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> He tried to pimp out his unborn child to be raped before he even knew the gender


Come on Ralph's a piece of shit but we don't know that's what he was doing _for sure_. Like we don't know what's exactly in his heart, maybe that was Mantsu's thoughts and not his. That's quite the leap and not 100% proven is all I'm saying.


----------



## thismanlies (Dec 23, 2020)

People don’t usually turn their lives around until they hit rock bottom. He may be falling, but he hasn’t hit it yet. He still has money and he still has his show. When he loses both and if he survives his fall, I can see him being born again. He may even try his hand at being a motivational speaker or a minister.


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Dec 23, 2020)

I feel like Ethan could rebrand himself as one of those fundamentals baptist or pentecostal preachers. Like the kind that hold snakes and speak in tongues. He seems loud, judgmental, and belligerent enough for that to be a good fit.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 23, 2020)

He needs to get a fucking job.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Dec 23, 2020)

The only thing waiting for Ralph are the flames of Hell. If you thought the gunt was grizzled before wait until you see it bubbling and crackling as Ronnie laughs from his position next to Satan.


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Dec 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



I know God is the force that picked me up, 
I know Christ is the fountain that fills my cup (with maker's mark)


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 23, 2020)

RichardRApe said:


> Come on Ralph's a piece of shit but we don't know that's what he was doing _for sure_. Like we don't know what's exactly in his heart, maybe that was Mantsu's thoughts and not his. That's quite the leap and not 100% proven is all I'm saying.


he flagged me for insulting his orientation of child molester though so he actually did admit to it and never ever even NAWT TROOO'd it:





keep in mind he could have flagged me for something else and twitter would have listened to his checkmark, he is specifically pissed i mocked child molesters and rapists and fetus pimps.


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 23, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> he flagged me for insulting his orientation of child molester though so he actually did admit to it and never ever even NAWT TROOO'd it:


Hate giving the pig the benefit of the doubt but that's not an admission of what you're asserting. Lmao it's funny af but not an admission that he was whoring out his baby.


----------



## Fools Idol (Dec 23, 2020)

The worst thing Ralph has done is father a child. His child is also the only way he can redeem him self.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Dec 23, 2020)

I don't see him or other lolcows (e.x. Russell Greer) ever having the level of self-awareness required to contemplate things like "repentance".


----------

